# "Hand cut style dove tail" ????



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi

I was do some reading and came across the the term "hand cut style dove tail" and since the reading was about routers I wasn't really sure what it ment. Anyone???

Ed


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

ed, 

I know a while back that popular woodworking magazine had an article on their $19 shop made dovetail jig, which gave the user the ability to vary the spacing of their dovetails. This gave the more traditional look, and not the perfection of a router jig.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Leigh refers to their jigs (at times) as having the hand dovetail look because it is easy to vary the spacing. When,and if, the jigs can be used to mill pins smaller than 1/4" I might take this claim a little more seriously. One of the accomplishments of a woodworker is to be able to cut dovetails by hand.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, so what they mean is some companies sell jigs that will cut a joint that has something other they the uniform pattern we now associate with dovetail jigs...... thus making it look like the spacing of some hand cut dovetails... I think I remember Norm having such a machine??

Been there and done that with hand cut dovetails..... to be honest it is not that hard. I will admit my first few attemps were bad news.... but then you figure out what you're doing wrong and things fall in to place. Use to do a lot of things by hand, now I only occasional take on a small project that way. Lazy I guess.

Ed


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I've found an article by Frank Klausz who hand cuts dovetails. Hand saw, chisels, no routers. Not sure if allowed to post the link but, if able I can try.


----------

